# Zakii, the mod!



## Awesome

Please join us in welcoming Zakii into the Moderators team!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## fd24

Great choice - welcome Zaki! Welcome from all of us to the moderation world of PDF sir!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## notsuperstitious

Boy o Boy! Congrats Zakii, well deserved! But no more trolling for you though :p

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Harry Potter

Congrats Zakii.
But you are no longer premium.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Developereo

Good call. Well deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

awesome choice..my frnd

now i wont get infractions

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Congrats sir  plz be kind to me like other mods

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Congrats , _der ayad darust ayad_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

congratz zaki ... good call pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Congratulation's on being a Moderator Zakii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Prism said:


> awesome choice..my frnd
> 
> now i wont get infractions



Don't worry we have Elmo for that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

Asim Aquil said:


> Please join us in welcoming Zakii into the Moderators team!



Condratulations to ZAKII the new PDF umpire

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 53fd

Good choice. Congrats bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peregrine

Congrats Zaki! a very impartial person in my view.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

pdf_shurtah said:


> Don't worry we have Elmo for that



elmo kon sa roj aati hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bhushan

Congrats Zakii


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Very good for the forum, Congratulations Zaki sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

sahib e zakaa, congrats on making the forum mafia!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shivani Malhotra

Many Congratulations Zakii !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani

An excellent choice. Congrats Zakii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

Welcome on board mate!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jinxeD_girl

oh my God.. that is such a great news Zakii!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Prism said:


> elmo kon sa roj aati hai



par jab bhee baajee aateen hain yakeen manna bahut satatee hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## meghdut

Congrats Zakii, you are a balance person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Come on Zakii man post something here

We want to see your new uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

bhai mere ko bhi mod bana do...ek din ke liye hi bana do...

ya phir zaaki ji,mujhe ek din ke liye username/pwd de do


----------



## soul hacker

congrats zaki bhai you deserve it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

Congo man great choice pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

*CONGRATS!!*








You must be on cloud nine!





Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

You must celebrate by banning some bhartiis, i have compiled list for your convenience 


Anyway Congratz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

loveicon said:


> You must celebrate by banning some bhartiis, i have compiled list for your convenience
> 
> 
> Anyway Congratz


----------



## Sugarcane

Prism said:


>



You are on top of list


----------



## Paan Singh

To mods,

why those flag image buttons have been removed??so u have gone independent from wdn??

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 PM ----------




loveicon said:


> You are on top of list



you cant do anything..plz keep me on top


----------



## DV RULES

Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lem34

Congrats well deserved.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K-Xeroid

*CONGRATS !!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZaYYaF

Congrats Zakii bhai, wish you best of luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Wohooo! I am a Moderator!!!

Thanks everybody for congratulating me. I hope I will not disappoint you all and you will keep doing mistakes and giving me an opportunity to ban you

Its so nice to see 36 replies in this thread, private messages and tons of Facebook messages all congratulating me for this new role.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## GURU DUTT

loveicon said:


> You must celebrate by banning some bhartiis, i have compiled list for your convenience
> 
> 
> Anyway Congratz



bhaijaan isme mera naam mat dalna main to aapka bhai hoon na????

and if i may say i would propose Imran BHai's name for the post of new super MODS


----------



## Paan Singh

Zakii said:


> Wohooo! I am a Moderator!!!
> 
> Thanks everybody for congratulating me. I hope I will not disappoint you all and *you will keep doing mistakes and giving me an opportunity to ban you*
> 
> Its so nice to see 36 replies in this thread, private messages and tons of Facebook messages all congratulating me for this new role.





> you will keep doing mistakes and giving me an opportunity to correct it by editing rather than banning


----------



## Hyde

Prism said:


> you will keep doing mistakes and giving me an opportunity to correct it by editing rather than banning
Click to expand...


No, Your post is like your property. Either write sensibly or get ready for appropriate action

Of course exceptions can be made but I don't think I would be abusing your posts by editing the original post

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Don Jaguar

Congratulations Zakii.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Zakii said:


> No, Your post is like your property. Either write sensibly or get ready for appropriate action
> 
> Of course exceptions can be made but I don't think I would be abusing your posts by editing the original post



wa ji wa..bhaaji tusi te 1 min wich badal gaye
tusi bhul gaye,asi dono motorcycle te naal ghumdey c...

chalo koi ni

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## killerx

nice mate can you now remove my infration plz plz plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.U.R.B.

Congratulations dear!!!!

My best wishes for you.













Bohat *Mubarak*!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Congrats mate.

More the merrier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Congrats Zakii , just try to remain unbiased and try to look at all forum members as your brothers and sisters irrespective of nationality . That is the main challenge moderators face . 

If you can do that , you will take this forum and yourself to greater heights and earn the respect of many .

Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

nick_indian said:


> Congrats Zakii , just try to remain unbiased and try to look at all forum members as your brothers and sisters irrespective of nationality . That is the main challenge moderators face .
> 
> If you can do that , you will take this forum and yourself to greater heights and earn the respect of many .
> 
> Best of luck



You just made reservation for 1 point infraction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

S.U.R.B. said:


> Congratulations dear!!!!
> 
> My best wishes for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bohat *Mubarak*!



Thanks SURB, Its so good to see your post after long time...


----------



## GURU DUTT

nick_indian said:


> Congrats Zakii , just try to remain unbiased and try to look at all forum members as your brothers and sisters irrespective of nationality . That is the main challenge moderators face .
> 
> If you can do that , you will take this forum and yourself to greater heights and earn the respect of many .
> 
> Best of luck



congrats jaanee for becoming a senior citizen????????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

Zakii said:


> Wohooo! I am a Moderator!!! I hope I will not disappoint you all and you will keep doing mistakes and *giving me an opportunity to ban you.*


*Oh damn!! That doesn't sound good!!* Jeeeez!


----------



## Pukhtoon

Congrats Zaki...

Now i can tell Friendly Troll to come here again and troll as much as u can. lol

Zakki is there for unbanning you lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashokdeiva

Congratz Zakii,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xTra

Congrats ZAKII Bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

congrats and here is a video for you...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Thanks all for your compliments

Don't worry I will not ban you if you give me "hafta" every friday.


----------



## Tiger Awan

now i have one of my best friend at  as mod 



Congratulations ( MITKTS if you remember)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Tiger Awan said:


> now i have one of my best friend at  as mod



good...you will be getting infractions for not paying bill at Pizza Hut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xTra

Zakii said:


> Thanks all for your compliments
> 
> Don't worry I will not ban you if you give me "hafta" every friday.



Bhai, mere paas itne hi hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiger Awan

safriz said:


> good...you will be getting infractions for not paying bill at Pizza Hut



  thanks for the advice. I must be careful


----------



## xdrive

I think appointing some non pakistani/Indian mods would benefit the forum.

It would ensure mod decisions are impartial and fair.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Paan Singh

Zakii said:


> Thanks all for your compliments
> 
> Don't worry I will not ban you if you give me "hafta" every friday.




i will bless you daily..do special worship for you


----------



## Safriz

Zakii said:


> Thanks all for your compliments
> 
> Don't worry I will not ban you if you give me "hafta" every friday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

Congratulations......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

Zaki?

damm..........we lost a fellow troll






heres ur bribe..........dont ban me

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T90TankGuy

congrats mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Congrats dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Though we have new name Moderator, still it doesn't satisfy PDF. How many times we add more moderators past few months? Would it be effective?

*Zakii, congratulation brother!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Well done.. about time! why did it take so long though??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Congrats Zaki. 

A positive, neutral and knowledgeable poster, who has been recommended for this post several times. Seems like you earned it finally. Hoping to see equal dedication in moderation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Hi zakii. Congrats for being moderator.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tija

Zakii, congratulation brother! you earned it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

ki gal prawa pasand ni aaya


----------



## StingRoy

Congratulations Zaki... Now no more trolling ... only patrolling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

First delete by Zaki on Prism's post!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

*The Best ever decision by the admins.

I have been crying out loud for his promotion for more than a year.

Its great to see 2 of the best friends i have ( other "was" superkaif) here got promoted for their good work.

Im a happy man.

Congratulations.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Prism said:


> ki gal prawa pasand ni aaya



The slideshow contains nudity that is not allowed here

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




SpArK said:


> *The Best ever decision by the admins.
> 
> I have been crying out loud for his promotion for more than a year.
> 
> Its great to see 2 of the best friends i have ( other "was" superkaif) here got promoted for their good work.
> 
> Im a happy man.
> 
> Congratulations.*



Thanks Sparky,

Now I hope you will start visiting this forum once again, you have been away for some time hope you will start posting regularly and keep giving me opportunities to ban other members

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

RaptorRX707 said:


> First delete by Zaki on Prism's post!




He is such a troll, i told him that he is on top of list and deserves Polas Muqabla

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## genmirajborgza786

congrats zakii sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rubyjackass

Zakii bhai!! Congrats!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Congrag Zakii Bro-
You should have been the managements first choice- any way good to see you in red-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DelhiDareDevil

youngest mod ever!


----------



## Al-zakir

Zakii Is My Brother. Mubarak bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Firemaster

congratz Zakii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kalyugi Mirza

Congrats janab..hope so you will have great time time here as Mod also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Great News,
well done Zakii, congratulation..
a much deserved title indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Better late than never, good choice.

Congratulations zaki, hope you will make a very fine mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Thanks all,

Seriously being a Moderator is not easy, Last day was mix n match of both Happy and bad moments. Today I am much more confident and well aware of my responsibilities...

Enjoying a lot with this position and hope this position will help boost my personal knowledge in various subjects being discussed all over the forum.


----------



## BlackenTheSky

Congrts Zakii!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Congratulations Janab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Congrats Zakii you deserved it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nitetrogen70

good job bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hembo

He's probably the youngest, yet the most deserving candidate for the post of moderator. One of the most unbiased & friendly poster here that I knew here.

Mubarakan Zakii Bahi!!! You deserved it!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

hembo said:


> He's probably the youngest, yet the most deserving candidate for the post of moderator. One of the most unbiased & friendly poster here that I knew here.
> 
> Mubarakan Zakii Bahi!!! You deserved it!!



Thanks Sir, i think I am not the youngest one or at least not the youngest in the history of defence.pk. I know at least one moderator younger than me (who is no longer moderator of this site) and many other MODs of my age. I have my own established business since past 4 years + 8 years of work experience so i am not that young either

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Zakii said:


> Thanks Sir, i think I am not the youngest one or at least not the youngest in the history of defence.pk. I know at least one moderator younger than me (who is no longer moderator of this site) and many other MODs of my age. I have my own established business since past 4 years + 8 years of work experience so i am not that young either



Nonetheless you are eminently deserving of the elevation to the ranks of moderator, so HEARTY CONGRATULATIONS!!!
Wish you a very pleasant and successful tenure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Capt.Popeye said:


> Nonetheless you are eminently deserving of the elevation to the ranks of moderator, so HEARTY CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> Wish you a very pleasant and successful tenure.


Thanks for your kind words Sir,


----------



## jbond197

Congrats Zakii!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alibaz

Congrats Zakii, definitely you are a good addition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

CONGRATZ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

mera number kab aayega??


----------



## Safriz

Prism said:


> mera number kab aayega??


 
tum ko aik ho baar webmaster bana dein gey.


----------



## Hyde

I am closing this thread as this is certainly going to go off-topic from now on

Thanks everybody for congratulating me and wishing me good luck for my future assignments

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

